# Untouched: 49 gallon rimless



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Update: Here is the plant list

Earvula
fissidens nobalis
weeping moss
taiwan moss
AR mini
Lindernia rotundifolia sp varigated
P.Erectus 
p. helferi
cyprus helferi
steurogyn sp purple
h. araguaia
rotala mini butterfly 
rotala sp green
bucephelandra skeleton king
bucephelandra super black
bucephelandra sunset angel
bucephelandra black centipede

fuana: congo tetra, endlers, 100+ neocardina colours of the rainbow, amano shrimps and nerite snails.

substrate: Netlea with homebrew recipe ferts, substrate slow release ferts
ferts: 3x jimmyjam homebrew micro + iron edta 3x macro ,

Another season, another scape. This time a bit more bold as I have lots of plants to work with at the moment because of my 100 gallon grow out/selling/trade tank. 

as always I like to start with the hardscape for a few days, as I make adjustments I like the input of my peers. So Please let me know what you think.

I am planning to a depth perception narrowing out to the left with DHG parvula , cutting it and sloping it down to the left. The top is still up in the air. I was thinking of doing all shades of reds planted with moss/fissidans/ bolbitus / a few bucas/anubias/ on the wood. What do you guys think?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow; I absolutely love the wood work you did in their Jim great job. I've found you're really good at getting colours to "pop" so I think you should give Ammania Sp. Bonsai a try; if you're ever in the area I will even give you some for free that's how bad I'd like to see it in this tank 

I think some Barteri Nana Petite would look great a long the wood work, or buce spp. as well. Not sure if it's possible but maybe you can create the "tree" effect on the branchy driftwood in there, I think it'd look sweet especially with some U.G, H.C or DHG underneath. 

Great work and I'm definitely following along.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey man, long time. Ya AB would look great in the tank as long as its true AB. I have been looking for it for a while, but no true ones so far. I just got some more nana petite, and golden as well. I was thinking more golden at the base of the wood on the right, and then some nano on the main branches. I might do a mix of tennelus and random patches of hc on the rock/soil around the wood, then more reds all over. still working on the design. Im not fully sold on the big piece on the left either. Might fully remove it and work more on the depth perception towards that left corner. I would like to see your setup again. Post some pics man!



TorontoPlantMan said:


> Wow; I absolutely love the wood work you did in their Jim great job. I've found you're really good at getting colours to "pop" so I think you should give Ammania Sp. Bonsai a try; if you're ever in the area I will even give you some for free that's how bad I'd like to see it in this tank
> 
> I think some Barteri Nana Petite would look great a long the wood work, or buce spp. as well. Not sure if it's possible but maybe you can create the "tree" effect on the branchy driftwood in there, I think it'd look sweet especially with some U.G, H.C or DHG underneath.
> 
> Great work and I'm definitely following along.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

jimmyjam said:


> Hey man, long time. Ya AB would look great in the tank as long as its true AB. I have been looking for it for a while, but no true ones so far. I just got some more nana petite, and golden as well. I was thinking more golden at the base of the wood on the right, and then some nano on the main branches. I might do a mix of tennelus and random patches of hc on the rock/soil around the wood, then more reds all over. still working on the design. Im not fully sold on the big piece on the left either. Might fully remove it and work more on the depth perception towards that left corner. I would like to see your setup again. Post some pics man!


It's definitely 100% true AB, I've flowered the plant multiple times emersed to make sure that it's 100% the sp. it was listed as; I attached a pic for you to see.

I think all the idea's you've listed so far are quite great, I do see now why you're contemplating the driftwood on the left; they do kinda look out of place since they are two different textures/types of wood but I really like how you positioned the one on the left; I think maybe once you have it planted and get some plants on the branch wood it might look much much better.

My set up is pretty much being completely re-vamped; converting from high-tech plants to low tech plants because I'm going away for 1 year and I'll have someone taking care of my tank but only once a month water changes so I really gotta keep it low tech lol.

Keep up the good work and again; great looking tank.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome! ill def try it out. and 1 year away, where are you going?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

jimmyjam said:


> awesome! ill def try it out. and 1 year away, where are you going?


Gold Coast of Australia my friend  You better believe I'll be bringing back Eriocaulon Sp. Australia 'Blood Vomit'


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome, and I will def buy some of that off of you =P ship it back mate! Ill hold them for you until you get back...avoid customs lol



TorontoPlantMan said:


> Gold Coast of Australia my friend  You better believe I'll be bringing back Eriocaulon Sp. Australia 'Blood Vomit'


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

jimmyjam said:


> Awesome, and I will def buy some of that off of you =P ship it back mate! Ill hold them for you until you get back...avoid customs lol


I just need to find someone on this side who has or is willing to get an australian import license so I can ship it back to them, if not I'll have to go through one of the LFS. Either way I'll make sure you get some 

Keep us updated on this tank, It's awesome looking.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Here're some updated photos better dslr pics will be updated later








































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a few older pics of the tank, and then some pics from today.

I ended up removing the big driftwood, and putting in the cyprus behind the mini butterfly in order to accentuate the central apex and background for the driftwood. I moved the pogo erectus around to circle the wood. I love the erectus by the way. It stays relatively short and its such a beautiful plant. Its gotta be one of my fav plants so far. I also put the R.sp green on the right , just need to wait for it to grow in. I will then scape it on a slant from left to right in order to maintain the central focal point and height transition. I moved some of the buce below the branches in order to kill some of the direct light hitting them.

I hope the density of plants will help with the algae bloom as well.

Let me know what you guys think. Im very excited about the scape now. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I kinda like that large DW. What did you do with it? And what kind of DW was it? I'm in a hunt for one to make a center piece in my 6foot tank


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

its malaysian driftwood. Its drying up as we speak.



lemuj said:


> I kinda like that large DW. What did you do with it? And what kind of DW was it? I'm in a hunt for one to make a center piece in my 6foot tank


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Update: Here is the plant list

Earvula
fissidens nobalis
weeping moss
taiwan moss
AR mini
Lindernia rotundifolia sp varigated
P.Erectus 
p. helferi
cyprus helferi
steurogyn sp purple
h. araguaia
rotala mini butterfly 
rotala sp green
bucephelandra skeleton king
bucephelandra super black
bucephelandra sunset angel
bucephelandra black centipede

fuana: congo tetra, endlers, 100+ neocardina colours of the rainbow, amano shrimps and nerite snails.

substrate: Netlea with homebrew recipe ferts, substrate slow release ferts
ferts: 3x jimmyjam homebrew micro + iron edta 3x macro ,


----------



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

What do you have in the light on this tank?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

do you mean light bulbs? its 3x daylight 6500k, 2x flora glow, 1x 10k


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Send us an update!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are some new pics . I'm thinking of taking out the rotala sp green , and just making the right corner h aragouaia . What do you guys think ? This way it's slower growth on the comers, making it easier to maintain that central peak . The l hygro variegated keeps coming out of the substrate, and it grows slow so it's not showing very well . The hygro pinnifidia that I tied onto the tree decided to send roots all the way into the substrate , so now it's massive . I might remove that and tie some Buce in replacement. What do you guys think ?
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

So a new fall calls for a new setup, This one is more of a dutchy taste to it. Im looking for some thick growth . I switched over from the 6x t5 36 inchers to 1x 150watt 8k metal halide and 2x 24 inch t5 ho.

I am also getting rid of the 6x t5h0 but one ballast needs replacement. 70 bucks to the first taker.

Anyhoot, enjoy the pics


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey guys, Im selling this tank as I am moving and I am going to upgrade to a 75 gallon at the new house. Here is the link to the sales page

I will also include a huge plant package to go along with this

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1280138#post1280138


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Last pic of Untouched .


----------

